# Little Rayne



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

To all of those who have been following the 7 rescue Syrians, it is with a very heavy heart that I am writing this post

Little Rayne, the anaphalmic white with the deformed jaw and horrific injuries, has sadly passed away in her sleep

I tried not to get attached because I knew the outlook didn't look good, yet you still managed to steal my heart and take a chunk of it with you

Run free over the bridge beautiful baby, enjoy the full health you never had, im so sorry I failed you, we did our best but your body was just too frail and couldn't take any more


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost the lovely little girl. You did your best for her. RIP Rayne.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Poor girl. RIP Rayne.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Poor girl  At least she lived long enough to experience compassion and get out of that filth she came from.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm sorry hun xx


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear, atleast you did your best and tried to give her a great life, i'm sure she'd be greatful!

RIP Rayne


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Rayne. You should let her previous 'owners' know so they can see just how 'happy' those poor hamsters were living together. 

RIP little white Rayne. Suffer no more and enjoy the freedom you never got in this world.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

R.I.P little one.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Rayne. You should let her previous 'owners' know so they can see just how 'happy' those poor hamsters were living together.
> 
> RIP little white Rayne. Suffer no more and enjoy the freedom you never got in this world.


her death isnt down to being kept with others, it is from out right neglect, allowing her teeth to grow so long they actually pierced her skull and cut through her nasal passages and leaving her so long infection was allowed to set in


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> her death isnt down to being kept with others, it is from out right neglect, allowing her teeth to grow so long they actually pierced her skull and cut through her nasal passages and leaving her so long infection was allowed to set in


I doubt living with other hamsters helped her though. And it's absolutely appalling that they didn't notice such horrendous problems, downright neglect. They ought to be banned from keeping anything more than a go-go hamster for life


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

poor Rayne 

RIP little girly.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Please dont feel you failed her hun, you actually gave her a loving caring home for the short time that she had left here. For that she would of loved you. She is now sat at rainbow bridge, injury free, healthy and happy waiting to be with you once more in years to come xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RIP little one, take the memories your mummy gave you to the bridge, memories of being loved, being safe and being cared for. You are no longer a nameless breeding machine you are Rayne and you will be remembered by lots of people for a long time. In your heart you know you have nothing at all to critisise yourself about LilMiss, you know that the only love that hamster had came from you and you did all that you could to try to keep her with you xx


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Run free Rayne xxxx

In no way did you fail her hun - in fact you did your very best with her. No-one could have done more for the poor girl.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Rest in peace, Rayne. (And you didn't fail her, Lil Miss. You did your absolute best by her.)


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Sllep tight little one xx
You did fantastic Lil Miss, she wasn so lucky to have your love x


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, poor baby i was hoping she would heal! How are the others doing?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I think little Rayne passed away feeling a lot more comfortable than she would have done had she stayed with her previous owners. I dare say she lasted longer too.
RIP Rayne .


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thank you all for your kind words

the others are all doing fine, they are all healing up really well

the only one thats any cause for concern is the little cream banded boy, who we thought had mites, it now looks that the cause of his hair loss is more likely to be cushings


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh goodness, I am so, so sorry. My heart sank when I read this. :crying:

In no way did you fail her. Her previous owners were the ones who did that. You took her in when she needed you, and from everything I just read it is only because of you that she knew she mattered to someone. That is in no way failing her. it is the biggest blessing you can give an animal who otherwise knew nothing but neglect.

R.I.P Rayne, it is very clear even from someone just reading this that you were very loved. :frown:


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> thank you all for your kind words
> 
> the others are all doing fine, they are all healing up really well
> 
> the only one thats any cause for concern is the little cream banded boy, who we thought had mites, it now looks that the cause of his hair loss is more likely to be cushings


Glad the others are doing ok hun, poor little cream boy, I hope he's ok


----------

